# At What Point Did You Know You Were No Longer A Smoker?



## Alex (3/6/14)

I just came across this topic on reddit, which I find rather interesting.

For me it was the first weekend off cigarettes, my wife and I were at a friends party, the drinks were flowing, and in spite of being surrounded by all my smoking buddies, I had no desire or craving to light up. That was the crucial moment in my journey, when I knew I would be a winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

I was determined to give up the stinkies for a few reasons but mainly a nagging wife... the moment I knew I had kicked the habit for good was when I spent the whole day on the boat with my ego-C Twist and mPT2 and I never once mugged my partner for his stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

Not sure, but I think about 3 months down the line I felt confident enough to say I am a non-smoker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

After about 2 weeks of only vaping, I decided to try a cigarette. 2 drags was all I could handle, and I killed it immediatly - that told me vaping was for me  After pure vaping, cigarettes taste vile.

But what convinced me even more is the weekend that just passed. I was working in Krugersdorp on Saturday, and before I left home for work, I filled my tank. I then proceeded to forget my juice at home. Luckily, half way to Krugersdorp (from pretoria) I realised this. So, I could slow myself down on vaping (I like to chain vape), and ration myself. I was with a smoker for the whole day, and not once did I fall for the temptation of asking for a smoke.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KimH (4/6/14)

I was a militant 3 pack a day smoker for nearly 30 years, in December 2012 I was diagnosed as being in the early stages of emphysema - did I quit? Hellz No! Carried on for another year (although admittedly I did cut back to 2 packs a day). In November 2013, my husband who quit smoking cold turkey about 4 years prior went out and bought me my first vape kit. I used it once in a while, as far as I was concerned my mind tells my body what to do and the body should just play the game hah! 
The day before my birthday in January this year, I was waiting for a client to arrive - I looked at my pack of Dunhill Menthol Fine cuts (6 left in the pack) and went, "you know what I'm over this crap" I haven't lit a smoke nor even had a desire to since. The mind switch finally clicked in and I feel better than I have in years.
My mission in life now is to convert smokers - yesterday was a good day - 3 people I have known for a very long time bought their first vape kits.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Great thread @Alex 

Took me about 9 days to convert to vaping exclusively from a pack a day for about 20 years. 

After vaping exclusively for about a day or two I had a cigarette in the car on the way to the airport. Terrible, terrible taste, felt so nauseous, slowed down, couldn't easily stop because I was on the highway, nearly vomited. That was the day I realised I would be off real cigs. That was around 28 Oct 2013, some 7 months ago...

As for realising I was a non-smoker - that developed gradually probably over the next 2 or 3 months - but I have to say, this forum has been a major part of my identity as a "non-smoker".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

For me it was quite early on. I have not touched an analogue since I had my first vape. The moment I took a puff of that VK4 I was hooked. Did have a few scares (Vanilla Custard 18mg) and light cravings along the way, but never had the desire to light one up! And I live in a house with 3 full time smokers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (4/6/14)

I think for me it was about 2 days after getting my MVP, when going out to Banned with friends before and being surrounded by smokers, i still craved quite a bit and would grab towards my disposable regularly... After i got my MVP (even with all the cellphone and walkie talkie jokes flying around), my friends smoking around me even at my house didn't bother me at all anymore - i am very happy to proudly say now that I am a non-smoker 

Oh ja and have to share this aswell - so as you all know i gave my Twisps to my mom and dad, yesterday my dad surprises me with a call and tell me that he's in cpt so i must meet him at Makro quick for a hello as he has a lot of other business to attend to aswell... Anyhoos, as he gets out his bakkie he's puffing away on his twisp, so obviously me being ecstatic about seeing him vaping goes: " yeah dad that's so awesome to see you vaping away happily", you know what the bugger answers me with hahaha, he laughs naughtily and says: "yup, just cause you're here in front of me" hahahha, naughty!!! I'm going to have to go visit him more often in Montagu so i can keep an eye on him and his smoking vs vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

I was very sceptical and thought it is not going to work for me, but a couple of days down the line when my beloved stinkies, pipe tobacco and the odd cigar tasted horrible I knew I can do it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (4/6/14)

Jaco said, lets go for a drive. We all got in the car and we had our smokes like always. I had no idea were we were going. 
We parked near gate 2 at ClearWater Mall, went in and Jaco stopped at the Twisp shop. 
With out me knowing it I already smoked my last cigarette. 
Since then I am a VAPOR

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

the main reason for me giving up the stinkies was because my wife nagged, and i have small kids.

my turning point was one day i just had an analog and my baby girl was crying, i couldnt pick her up coz i was reaking of smoke. 

at that point i knew id never touch a cigarette again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## eviltoy (4/6/14)

The day I said no more smoking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jaco said, lets go for a drive. We all got in the car and we had our smokes like always. I had no idea were we were going.
> We parked near gate 2 at ClearWater Mall, went in and Jaco stopped at the Twisp shop.
> With out me knowing it I already smoked my last cigarette.
> Since then I am a VAPOR



I like Jaco's style @annemarievdh 
Just go out and get a vape device - and that's that - no questions or discussions....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (4/6/14)

well i ordered my 1st device via capevape, got one for me and the wife....
woke up that morning had my morning stinkie, as per usual...had coffee and another stinkie.... then my cell phone rang and it was the courier at the gate. collected the box and opened it up. set up the devices filled them up and started vaping, me and the wife. 

i think the box of stinkies with the lighter is still somewhere in a drawer were i left them....so there is stinkies in the house as we used to buy cartons, but not once have we feel tempted to have one... NOT ONCE

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> I like Jaco's style @annemarievdh
> Just go out and get a vape device - and that's that - no questions or discussions....



not quit @Silver, the weekend before we vaped on a friend's twisp and Jaco asked me do I like this thing and I said I love it. and that was that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (4/6/14)

Couple of my buddies bought Twisp devices and were quite excited about them so i decided to try a couple drags...after coughing and spluttering (took it straight to lungs) i swore it was useless and would never switch. Three days later after doing some research i bought my first Evod and haven't looked back since. I have not craved a stinkie at all. I currently only smoke 6mg juices and can not imagine ever going back to stinkies. Today also marks my 21 days stinkie free  . I've converted 3 people at work and 4 friends to join me along my vaping journey thus far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

Wow, It's really interesting hearing about how other people have ended up on the vaping road. Hopefully others will find inspiration and encouragement from reading these experiences too.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

